# Pins and needles revisited



## dplay (Dec 19, 2011)

Quite some time ago I posted for advice / info on pins and needles in my foot after 4 miles or so, I eventually got referred to a consultant who sent me for orthotics with a metatarsal support the result problems gone completely, now running 25miles a week with no problems at all 

On a seperate note I've been trying dried fruit as a bit of a carb boost before running anyone had any experiences? Seems as though it raises by blood sugar slightly. I'm looking at building upto half marathon then marathon so any info on gels etc appreciated. Currently building stamina with cross country races..... they are great 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

Terrific to hear that the orthotics solved the problem! That's a nice weekly mileage you have built up 

I'm afraid I'm very non-experimental with my running food - I just stick to jelly babies because I found they work very well for me, just need a top up of one or two each mile after the first 5 miles. Haven't run a marathon since diagnosis, but would imagine that something liquid or semi-liquid would be better than anything you have to chew - I never liked eating anything when running marathons before diagnosis. I used to do a lot of fell running in the Peaks and it really built up my strength and stamina for road races - flat, even roads are so much easier than rough terrain!  One thing I did find though, was that flat road races didn't really suit me as I was so used to running up huge hills and recovering down them! 

Do you have particular marathon in mind? Remember that the popular ones get booked up very quickly these days. Good luck with your training!


----------



## dplay (Dec 20, 2011)

At the moment I haven't really got a particular marathon in mind, I intend to step up to some 10 mile races in the spring, then up to half marathons late summer / autumn then hopefully marathons by 2013 ,long way off but gradual build up will be good at my age 

I carry jelly babies and occasionally have a couple when 5 or 6 miles in, I seem to have got my levels settled and will have a small dose of humalog if my BG is above 12 otherwise my level seem fine, they drop off a few hours after exercise but sufficient carbs post run helps out.

I have mainly done road races, but have got into cross country and thoroughly enjoy it, I also do Park runs 2 to 3 times a month and fine they help my speed in longer races.

Running is now a drug and I'm addicted


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

dplay said:


> ...Running is now a drug and I'm addicted



Don't I know it! I've been doing it for 28 years now, first marathon was in 1984  Worst time for me was breaking my femur at mile 23 of the Stockholm Marathon in 2004 - so don't overtrain!


----------

